# Łącznik redukcyjny



## Amiguito

"Łącznik redukcyjny" does this word means the tube connector for hydraulic use?

Can it be an adaptor in electrical use?


----------



## LilianaB

I think it is the second option, although I do not know much about electricity in Polish. The first word means something that connects, the second one something that reduces, so I think an electrical adaptor should be fine, but you better confirm it with an electrician.


----------



## BezierCurve

In case there are no electricians nor plumbers around you might have a look there.


----------



## LilianaB

It is a plumbing thing then, something that reduces the flow of water. Interesting. It is a pipe connector, but there are different types. It might be a compression coupling, but you should confirm it with somebody.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> I think it is the second option, although I do not know much about electricity in Polish. The first word means something that connects, the second one something that reduces, so I think an electrical adaptor should be fine, but you better confirm it with an electrician.



Why do you answer when you don't know the right answer? You are only guessing on random.
 “Łącznik redukcyjny” can mean anything, depending on the branch of technology. The only thing one can say here is “a reducing connector/adapter”. There is a reduction of something that we don’t know (of the diameter, section area (in tubes and ducts), of pressure, etc) and a connection of something to something.


----------



## LilianaB

I answer, Ben Jamin because I want to and I can:  because I am a free human being in a free country. Nobody had bothered to respond to his post since yesterday, so I was trying to help him and translated the meaning of the components of this phrase, stating that I was not absolutely sure. Was anybody hurt because of my answer? Any casualties? In fact some people responded right away and had different ideas, and this is how this discussion progressed. It would have stayed in limbo, otherwise.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> I answer, Ben Jamin because I want to and I can:  because I am a free human being in a free country. Nobody had bothered to respond to his post since yesterday, so I was trying to help him and translated the meaning of the components of this phrase, stating that I was not absolutely sure. Was anybody hurt because of my answer? Any casualties? In fact some people responded right away and had different ideas, and this is how this discussion progressed. It would have stayed in limbo, otherwise.


Because you are confusing the readers with your posts which are often wrong, based on your own fantasy or wild guessing, and not on real knowledge, and this is against the principles of this forum. You just show a lack of respect for the readers.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> I answer, Ben Jamin because I want to and I can:  because I am a free human being in a free country. Nobody had bothered to respond to his post since yesterday, so I was trying to help him and translated the meaning of the components of this phrase, stating that I was not absolutely sure. Was anybody hurt because of my answer? Any casualties? In fact some people responded right away and had different ideas, and this is how this discussion progressed. It would have stayed in limbo, otherwise.


Because you are confusing the readers with your posts which are often wrong, based on your own fantasy or wild guessing, and not on real knowledge, and this is against the principles of this forum. You just show a lack of respect for the readers.


----------



## kknd

LilianaB said:


> I answer, Ben Jamin because I want to and I can:  because I am a free human being in a free country. Nobody had bothered to respond to his post since yesterday, so I was trying to help him and translated the meaning of the components of this phrase, stating that I was not absolutely sure. Was anybody hurt because of my answer? Any casualties? In fact some people responded right away and had different ideas, and this is how this discussion progressed. It would have stayed in limbo, otherwise.



nothing bad would happen if question was left unanswered either. please remember also that not everybody lives in america—most of us lives in "union of european socialist republics" (greets majlo! ).


----------



## majlo

You live there too, kknd? Well, I feel sorry for you.  Not many things are worse than this.


----------



## LilianaB

To tell you honestly, your answer BenJamin was worse than mine. I translated the components of the phrase correctly, but did not know exactly the usage of such an instrument. You basically stated it could mean anything.


----------



## kknd

majlo said:


> You live there too, kknd? Well, I feel sorry for you.  Not many things are worse than this.


i'm not really opposing it to be honest: i'm beneficient of this system at the moment—why would i!?  (i will if it start to be unbearable! )


----------



## majlo

I am [benefiting] too. But my daughter certainly won't. You know, some people did benefit from Gierek's rule too...


----------

